# Easy Garter Stitch Shawl Recipe



## stevieland

This downloadable PDF will give you the basic recipe for the shawl pictured below, a very basic garter stitch triangular shawl. It is not my own design but rather inspired by the alternating stripes of the Silk Kerchief pattern on Ravelry that is no longer available. This version, which was posted by UandIKnit (aka Josée) on Ravelry and explained here for my KP friends with her permission, elongates the original design and modifies the center area.

It took about 750 yards... on US 5s and measures 72" x 24". I used Noro Kureyon sock weight yarn, but that yarn is now discontinued. They have a nice Silk Garden yarn that will work, but you can use any fingering/sock weight to get similar results as pictured or use a heavier weight too. 

I wrote up the pattern yesterday after posting in the Pictures section here based on my notes when knitting it. It doesn't tell you how many rows to knit, or how many stitches you will have, but give you the specifics about the construction and some helpful hints as well as photos about how to alternate skeins so the edge looks neat. I don't even know how many rows I knitted... I just stopped when it looked big enough!

Basically, you use two skeins of yarn and alternate every two rows between them. It is fun to see how the color changes play out, particularly when you alternate two self-striping yarns. But you can also use a solid and a self striping, or two or more solids. 

It is a really good mindless knit that is made more interesting due to the color changes... and you can knock one out really fast in heavier weight yarns for Christmas presents. The shape makes it very versatile to wear as a shawl or a scarf.

Enjoy! If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or post here on this topic.


----------



## BernieI

Is there a document with the instructions? Or am I missing them?


----------



## stevieland

BernieI said:


> Is there a document with the instructions? Or am I missing them?


It is there now... I was in the process of uploading the attachments.


----------



## Sandiego

Thanks Dee!!!! I just downloaded the pattern. Thank you for taking the time to put this on KP. I APPRECIATE it!!! THANK YOU!!!! ;0)


----------



## momanna

Looking forward to doing some "mindless" knitting in my down time. (heeheehee)


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Thank you so much for sharing this, Dee! I love the colors you used! If I'm ever going to knit a shawl, it needs to be a simple one like this appears to be. It's beautiful!

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## BernieI

stevieland said:


> BernieI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a document with the instructions? Or am I missing them?
> 
> 
> 
> It is there now... I was in the process of uploading the attachments.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, Dee, for this! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mumofkate

that shawl is beautiful and just the thing to use up all my yarn I inherited recently, thanks a lot.


----------



## aknitter

Oh hey! Thank you Dee!

I wonder how long it will take me to screw this one up? Hahahahahahahaha

Hugs to you Dee,
Anita


----------



## CathyAnn

I went to storage yesterday to pick up my blocking mats and wires, and decided to look through a couple of boxes of my yarn stash. (Naturally, I have all of my yarn stash next to the door!) Anyway, I found some yarn that would be perfect for this shawl. I just don't know when I'll get to it! The story of my life... .


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you!


----------



## SilverWeb

Sandiego said:


> Thanks Dee!!!! I just downloaded the pattern. Thank you for taking the time to put this on KP. I APPRECIATE it!!! THANK YOU!!!! ;0)


Same here!!!!!


----------



## momanna

looking forward to seeing everyone's creation!!


----------



## Ellisen

Gorgeous, gorgeous! Fantastic colors - so beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us. Would love to make this one!


----------



## tinam

Thank you so much Dee for posting the pattern. xx


----------



## LindaH

That is really gorgeous! Thanks for posting! I can envision making this shawl with some of the Koigu KPPM stash behind me. I love the way that the yarn knits up, especially with all of the color changes inherent in each hank of it. Of course, the yarn itself would be quite expensive if I didn't already have it. It will take about 4 hanks or so, maybe a little bit more to do this. YAY!


----------



## Eager Beaver

Hi from Australia,

Beautiful item. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## elaineadams

This is brilliant....will definitely give it a go....thank you.


----------



## TennGrand

This looks like a project that some of my knitting class members might like to do. Thank you so much for being so generous with your talent and patterns. People like you help to make knitting the joyful preoccupation that it is!


----------



## dragondrummer

Great pattern, Dee! Thank you very much for posting it.  :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Dee, perfect for some of my stash.


----------



## Windbeam

Thank you, very pretty!


----------



## 23607

Thanks, Dee.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Thank you! This is a great pattern - reminds me of Kate's Milk Run Shawl pattern, without the ruffle. I love the two colours and will give it a try.


----------



## Elainekm

Thank you for sharing your designing and knitting talent with us. But most of all, your ability to provide clear instructions. I tend to "over-explain" and that only makes it worse. This type of pattern is exactly what I look for when I am trying to retrofit yarn to a pattern.


----------



## norm13

thanks for this pattern i might be tempted to try to knit this shawl thanks again for all your efforts for us KPers


----------



## Bonidale

Thanks so much for this pattern. I have all kinds of bits of sock yarn that would make into this pattern beautifully.


----------



## knitnanny

Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## annalee15

Hi Dee,

wow that yarn is beautiful! i love it for just being plain garter stitch. What a shame that yarn is discontinued. 
Debbie


----------



## Sallyflymi

Thank you for sharing your talent and tuts with us. Has been exciting making Ashton shawlette.


----------



## ncbbq

Thank you! This shawl pattern is EXACTLY what I have been looking for!


----------



## mthrift

This is just to say thank you, Dee, for your thoughtfulness. This is a great pattern to have just before the holidays, and early enough to be put to really good use! It is just so nice of you!


----------



## Strickliese

Thanks for the pattern. Your shawl looks great. I have some yarn I bought recently that might work for this.


----------



## gcossairt

I love your dog!!!


----------



## gcossairt

Tinam, I love your dog!!,


----------



## stevieland

Hey everyone... I am so happy you ladies like this pattern! I really had a good time knitting it, and I was thinking as I knitted that I know other people here would have stash yarns that would be perfect for the pattern. And we all need a good mindless knit from time to time. I was reading a book while knitting this one in Starbucks a few times!

I did a little more research and found out that the Noro Kureyon sock is discontinued in the US but is still available elsewhere. And if you google it, you can still get some skeins in the US.

A good substitute if you are looking for the artisan type, self striping yarns (that's what I call them anyway, the rustic, hand spun looking stuff) you can use the Noro Silk Garden. It is a bit pricey, but if you use one skein and alternate with a less expensive solid, the cost comes down. 

Some people on Ravelry did decorative bind offs (like a picot bind off) and others added a ruffle at the bottom too. Just some more ideas about how to customize the pattern. Also, instead of those Make 1 increases on either side of the middle stitches, you can do yarn overs, or you can do one or two center stitches... just cast on that many less stitches and knit the appropriate number in between the center stitch markers. 

I am looking forward to seeing what y'all come up with!


----------



## ggclaudia

Thank you for this Dee. I need mindless knitting for our travels. It is difficult to follow charts when you are going down the road and I get tired of knitting hats.


----------



## roed2er

I have it printed out now --- looks like a great one to work on during a car trip! Thank you for sharing, Debi


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

At the risk of sounding stupid.. u can do this in just ONE color right??? for the unadventurous type??  and is there a favorite vid for M1R and M1L that anyone wants to share with ? Thank u


----------



## stevieland

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid.. u can do this in just ONE color right??? for the unadventurous type??  and is there a favorite vid for M1R and M1L that anyone wants to share with ? Thank u


Yep, you can use all one color too! Or you can just use a self striping yarn without alternating if you want some color changes.

Here is a video for the make 1 increases. She shows the make 1 left first, because if you just see "make 1" in a pattern without the pattern specifying, you can use that one. But she shows the make 1 right at the end. It is easy to see in this video.






Here is another one, it starts with the M1R:


----------



## Chulo1

This is so pretty!! Thanks for posting.. it is just the thing I need for a couple Christmas presents and simple enough that I will have enough time to do them! Especially since it is simple enough that I can do it while watching TV, on the train to work, etc... !! : )


----------



## Sandiego

Dee, When you knit this shawl, did you use two of the same self-striping yarns or did you use 1 self-striping yarn and 1 solid yarn? Thank you for your help. I was just at my LYS this morning and they have a lot of self-striping yarns. I do have two of the same self-striping Noro Garden Sock. Thanks, Dee!!! ;0)


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

stevieland said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding stupid.. u can do this in just ONE color right??? for the unadventurous type??  and is there a favorite vid for M1R and M1L that anyone wants to share with ? Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you can use all one color too! Or you can just use a self striping yarn without alternating if you want some color changes.
> 
> Here is a video for the make 1 increases. She shows the make 1 left first, because if you just see "make 1" in a pattern without the pattern specifying, you can use that one. But she shows the make 1 right at the end. It is easy to see in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one, it starts with the M1R:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! thank u for shareing this!! I always stress about finding just the right kind yarn and this looks not only doable but easy enough to select the yarn too
Click to expand...


----------



## jjaffas

Thank you for sharing. Lovely sample shawl. Hope I can find as beautiful colored yarn.


----------



## Ann Eales

Love this shawl, I have to try this. Quick question, does anyone know if sock weight equivalent to UK 4ply. Not that it matters really, double knitting will just give a bigger shawl 

annnick.co.uk/anguilasewing


----------



## dinahflo

How do you carry the yarn up the row sides when alternating the two yarns?


----------



## stevieland

dinahflo said:


> How do you carry the yarn up the row sides when alternating the two yarns?


That is on the second page of the pattern, pics and all.


----------



## Sandiego

Dee, did you miss my question up above????? It is on page 3. Thanks!! ;0)


----------



## jane a

It is a beautiful shawl! Where do I find the pattern please?
Jane


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Dee, When you knit this shawl, did you use two of the same self-striping yarns or did you use 1 self-striping yarn and 1 solid yarn? Thank you for your help. I was just at my LYS this morning and they have a lot of self-striping yarns. I do have two of the same self-striping Noro Garden Sock. Thanks, Dee!!! ;0)


I used two of the same colorway and just made sure to start on two different colors. Then I just knitted and waited to see what happened! But you can certainly use a solid and striping... that Silk Garden is lovely yarn, use that!


----------



## stevieland

jane a said:


> It is a beautiful shawl! Where do I find the pattern please?
> Jane


The download is on the first post of the topic. I wrote DOWNLOAD>>> so click right after the arrow.


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, When you knit this shawl, did you use two of the same self-striping yarns or did you use 1 self-striping yarn and 1 solid yarn? Thank you for your help. I was just at my LYS this morning and they have a lot of self-striping yarns. I do have two of the same self-striping Noro Garden Sock. Thanks, Dee!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> I used two of the same colorway and just made sure to start on two different colors. Then I just knitted and waited to see what happened! But you can certainly use a solid and striping... that Silk Garden is lovely yarn, use that!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dee!!!! The Silk Garden only has about 328 yards per skein, so it will end up being a smaller shawl. Hmmmmmm........Thanks, again!! ;0)


----------



## k2p3-knit on

Thank yoou, Dee


----------



## k2p3-knit on

Thank you, Dee


----------



## jane a

GOT it!! Thanks so much!! So beautiful! Jane


----------



## altogirl

Thank you for sharing this pattern. It's lovely!


----------



## momanna

Just HAD to run out and BUY some Silk Garden (as I don't have any). Bought three different colorways. Can hardly wait to knit it!!


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, When you knit this shawl, did you use two of the same self-striping yarns or did you use 1 self-striping yarn and 1 solid yarn? Thank you for your help. I was just at my LYS this morning and they have a lot of self-striping yarns. I do have two of the same self-striping Noro Garden Sock. Thanks, Dee!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> I used two of the same colorway and just made sure to start on two different colors. Then I just knitted and waited to see what happened! But you can certainly use a solid and striping... that Silk Garden is lovely yarn, use that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Dee!!!! The Silk Garden only has about 328 yards per skein, so it will end up being a smaller shawl. Hmmmmmm........Thanks, again!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Just use a #6 needle and it will be a bit bigger than it would have been otherwise, but you will still have a nice size shawl at 660 yards. I think I used a tad under 750... I usually round up when I calculate yardage.


----------



## MCWool

Thank you - what a lovely colour combo and nice pattern.


----------



## stevieland

Ann Eales said:


> Love this shawl, I have to try this. Quick question, does anyone know if sock weight equivalent to UK 4ply. Not that it matters really, double knitting will just give a bigger shawl
> 
> annnick.co.uk/anguilasewing


I do believe that sock is 4ply, and sometimes 3ply from what I have heard.


----------



## ladybuys

Thank you for the pattern Dee and.......I love the colors you picked.


----------



## Tracy7913

I would love to attempt this at some point and I did download it. Will have to really check how you are switching the colours-not something I am very good at yet.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthrift

Hi Dee. I am just so grateful and impressed at how generous you are with your patterns and your designs and your time and your energy and creativity. You offer us all so much. Just want you to know that I notice and appreciate it! <3


----------



## stevieland

Tracy7913 said:


> I would love to attempt this at some point and I did download it. Will have to really check how you are switching the colours-not something I am very good at yet.
> Thanks for sharing.


Don't tell anyone, but this was the first time I did it myself! I researched a ton on You Tube and swatched a lot until I figured out what I thought was the neatest way for this type of pattern.

Do a few little practice swatches of about 15 stitches and practice it to get the right tension on the side. And remember, if you choose to knit the shawl in wool or a wool blend, or natural fibers, blocking solves most ills!


----------



## stevieland

mthrift said:


> Hi Dee. I am just so grateful and impressed at how generous you are with your patterns and your designs and your time and your energy and creativity. You offer us all so much. Just want you to know that I notice and appreciate it! <3


You are most welcome! That is so sweet of you to say.


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, When you knit this shawl, did you use two of the same self-striping yarns or did you use 1 self-striping yarn and 1 solid yarn? Thank you for your help. I was just at my LYS this morning and they have a lot of self-striping yarns. I do have two of the same self-striping Noro Garden Sock. Thanks, Dee!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> I used two of the same colorway and just made sure to start on two different colors. Then I just knitted and waited to see what happened! But you can certainly use a solid and striping... that Silk Garden is lovely yarn, use that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Dee!!!! The Silk Garden only has about 328 yards per skein, so it will end up being a smaller shawl. Hmmmmmm........Thanks, again!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just use a #6 needle and it will be a bit bigger than it would have been otherwise, but you will still have a nice size shawl at 660 yards. I think I used a tad under 750... I usually round up when I calculate yardage.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the tip!!!! ;0)


----------



## joanne12986

Thank you! Perfect "waiting room" knitting!


----------



## martyr

thanks this will be perfect for practicing my continental stitch, LOL! Your pictured shawl is very pretty - love those sock yarn colors!


----------



## Revan

Thank you Dee for this neat shawl! I finished my Ashton, but have ALL of your patterns in a holding path until after the Holidays! So glad you a fellow KP member :-D Revan


----------



## stevieland

martyr said:


> thanks this will be perfect for practicing my continental stitch, LOL! Your pictured shawl is very pretty - love those sock yarn colors!


That is a great idea! ... and thanks.


----------



## Bydie

Beautiful colors!


----------



## JAAZ

I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/

They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.


----------



## stevieland

JAAZ said:


> I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/
> 
> They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.


I just bought 2 more! Good find on that. I love that color 255.


----------



## NipomoNan

Christmas in October! Thanks for gifting us with your remarkable talents. Day after day, I read about and see the the beautiful lace you have created that has been proudly re-created by so many KPers. Thank you from one who will make this a first one. Nancy L.


----------



## 3mom

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/very-simple-garter-stitch-shawl

Here's another one


----------



## lbn

Thank you Dee for your time and effort. I love color as much as knitting and you have given us both here. People say I am so talented, they don't know I just hang around the right people. You are one of them my friend. Thanks for your inspiration again and excitement you have given me today.


----------



## Friedrich

Dear Stevieland: Thank you so much for this pattern - I have often admired it on Ravelry. 

Still working on your Ashton Shawlette, and things are going great!!! 7th repeat of Chart 2 and all is well!!!

Will be seeking out discontinued Noro sock yarn for this pattern which next on my bucket list.


----------



## oma lisa

Just what I've been looking for! Thank You,Thank you!


----------



## Knitry

Oh, this is quite lovely. Thank you so much!


----------



## CathyAnn

I think Dee's version is the best, the actual design combined with the colorful, self-striping yarn!


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn said:


> I think Dee's version is the best, the actual design combined with the colorful, self-striping yarn!


Ditto!!!! ;0)


----------



## Kathleenangel

Dee this is gorgeous. Thank you so much for the pattern. Definitely my next shawl pattern and I might actually make it for myself LOL.


----------



## Mary JB

stevieland said:


> Hey everyone... I am so happy you ladies like this pattern! I really had a good time knitting it, and I was thinking as I knitted that I know other people here would have stash yarns that would be perfect for the pattern. And we all need a good mindless knit from time to time. I was reading a book while knitting this one in Starbucks a few times!
> 
> I did a little more research and found out that the Noro Kureyon sock is discontinued in the US but is still available elsewhere. And if you google it, you can still get some skeins in the US.
> 
> I was looking for this pattern on Ravelry but it did not come up with the title as listed above.
> Maybe it isn't even on that site and you were referring to the scarf pattern when you were mentioning different borders.
> 
> A good substitute if you are looking for the artisan type, self striping yarns (that's what I call them anyway, the rustic, hand spun looking stuff) you can use the Noro Silk Garden. It is a bit pricey, but if you use one skein and alternate with a less expensive solid, the cost comes down.
> 
> Some people on Ravelry did decorative bind offs (like a picot bind off) and others added a ruffle at the bottom too. Just some more ideas about how to customize the pattern. Also, instead of those Make 1 increases on either side of the middle stitches, you can do yarn overs, or you can do one or two center stitches... just cast on that many less stitches and knit the appropriate number in between the center stitch markers.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what y'all come up with!


----------



## Mary JB

I guess I messed up with the quote. Is this shawl on Ravelry and what is it called? I looked for the title as you gave it and it did not come up. I always like to see what other people do with things before I start a project.


----------



## stevieland

Mary JB said:


> I guess I messed up with the quote. Is this shawl on Ravelry and what is it called? I looked for the title as you gave it and it did not come up. I always like to see what other people do with things before I start a project.


It's there, but there are like 50 projects ahead of it for some reason. Search again under "silk kerchief no longer available" and it will come right up.


----------



## krestiekrew

Oh so pretty, thank you for the pattern ...now to find yarn for it


----------



## JAAZ

JAAZ said:


> I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/
> 
> They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.


I should have given the COMPLETE URL, because if you click through for Noro Kureyon, you will get worsted and no indication that they even have the sock yarn. So either search for Noro Kureyon sock yarn, or use this link:

http://yarnatwebsters.com/store/noro-kureyon-sock.html

Jo Anna


----------



## stevieland

JAAZ said:


> JAAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/
> 
> They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have given the COMPLETE URL, because if you click through for Noro Kureyon, you will get worsted and no indication that they even have the sock yarn. So either search for Noro Kureyon sock yarn, or use this link:
> 
> http://yarnatwebsters.com/store/noro-kureyon-sock.html
> 
> Jo Anna
Click to expand...

I found it, but I am a bloodhound when it comes to those sorts of things! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sockyarn

I think that is the one I am doing but, I want to put a ruffle around the edge but am not sure how to do it. It is the corners that have me stumped. You know, how many to increase also how many to increase along the edge to get it to ruffle. Don't want it real ruffly but do want some. An yes that one is beautiful.


stevieland said:


> This downloadable PDF will give you the basic recipe for the shawl pictured below, a very basic garter stitch triangular shawl. It is not my own design but rather inspired by the alternating stripes of the Silk Kerchief pattern on Ravelry that is no longer available. This version, which was posted by UandIKnit (aka Josée) on Ravelry and explained here for my KP friends with her permission, elongates the original design and modifies the center area.
> 
> It took about 750 yards... on US 5s and measures 72" x 24". I used Noro Kureyon sock weight yarn, but that yarn is now discontinued. They have a nice Silk Garden yarn that will work, but you can use any fingering/sock weight to get similar results as pictured or use a heavier weight too.
> 
> I wrote up the pattern yesterday after posting in the Pictures section here based on my notes when knitting it. It doesn't tell you how many rows to knit, or how many stitches you will have, but give you the specifics about the construction and some helpful hints as well as photos about how to alternate skeins so the edge looks neat. I don't even know how many rows I knitted... I just stopped when it looked big enough!
> 
> Basically, you use two skeins of yarn and alternate every two rows between them. It is fun to see how the color changes play out, particularly when you alternate two self-striping yarns. But you can also use a solid and a self striping, or two or more solids.
> 
> It is a really good mindless knit that is made more interesting due to the color changes... and you can knock one out really fast in heavier weight yarns for Christmas presents. The shape makes it very versatile to wear as a shawl or a scarf.
> 
> Enjoy! If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or post here on this topic.


----------



## stevieland

sockyarn said:


> I think that is the one I am doing but, I want to put a ruffle around the edge but am not sure how to do it. It is the corners that have me stumped. You know, how many to increase also how many to increase along the edge to get it to ruffle. Don't want it real ruffly but do want some. An yes that one is beautiful.


I think that when you are ready to do a ruffle, just do a kf&b into every stitch to double your stitches and then knit as many rows as you like.... or you could even do a stockinette ruffle, that could look cool. I think the ends will take care of themselves if you do that.


----------



## sockyarn

Thanks for the input. It is not the ends I am so concerned with but going around the corners. I do not want them to pull.


stevieland said:


> sockyarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the one I am doing but, I want to put a ruffle around the edge but am not sure how to do it. It is the corners that have me stumped. You know, how many to increase also how many to increase along the edge to get it to ruffle. Don't want it real ruffly but do want some. An yes that one is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that when you are ready to do a ruffle, just do a kf&b into every stitch to double your stitches and then knit as many rows as you like.... or you could even do a stockinette ruffle, that could look cool. I think the ends will take care of themselves if you do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

sockyarn said:


> Thanks for the input. It is not the ends I am so concerned with but going around the corners. I do not want them to pull.
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sockyarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the one I am doing but, I want to put a ruffle around the edge but am not sure how to do it. It is the corners that have me stumped. You know, how many to increase also how many to increase along the edge to get it to ruffle. Don't want it real ruffly but do want some. An yes that one is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that when you are ready to do a ruffle, just do a kf&b into every stitch to double your stitches and then knit as many rows as you like.... or you could even do a stockinette ruffle, that could look cool. I think the ends will take care of themselves if you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think with doubling the stitches that they would pull the center point... particularly since the 3 stitch center softens the point. Why not do a tiny swatch and see what happens?


----------



## sockyarn

Will do as soon as I am far enough along. Thanks again. I am a little slow today as I am changing around the summer and winter cloths, Yuck!


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> JAAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/
> 
> They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have given the COMPLETE URL, because if you click through for Noro Kureyon, you will get worsted and no indication that they even have the sock yarn. So either search for Noro Kureyon sock yarn, or use this link:
> 
> http://yarnatwebsters.com/store/noro-kureyon-sock.html
> 
> Jo Anna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it, but I am a bloodhound when it comes to those sorts of things! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I thought you would like to know, Dee that you have started quite a stir with this Simple Garter Shawl. Lol!!! I just received a call from this Web.ster place as they made a mistake on a color I ordered. I bought it anyway, not much difference in the colorway. The lady I spoke to said she was selling a lot of the Noro Kureyon yarn. I told her why, and told her you were a designer of lace shawl patterns and happened to modify this pattern. I gave her your name and Knitting Paradise. BTW, her name was Chris. ;0)


----------



## lifeline

Thanks for the pattern Dee. Black Sheep Wools here in the UK has a special offer on Noro yarn at the moment. I am going to look at getting some.


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Noro Kureyon sock yarn from Websters: http://www.yarnatwebsters.com/
> 
> They have quite a variety of colors and 25% off the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have given the COMPLETE URL, because if you click through for Noro Kureyon, you will get worsted and no indication that they even have the sock yarn. So either search for Noro Kureyon sock yarn, or use this link:
> 
> http://yarnatwebsters.com/store/noro-kureyon-sock.html
> 
> Jo Anna
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it, but I am a bloodhound when it comes to those sorts of things! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you would like to know, Dee that you have started quite a stir with this Simple Garter Shawl. Lol!!! I just received a call from this Web.ster place as they made a mistake on a color I ordered. I bought it anyway, not much difference in the colorway. The lady I spoke to said she was selling a lot of the Noro Kureyon yarn. I told her why, and told her you were a designer of lace shawl patterns and happened to modify this pattern. I gave her your name and Knitting Paradise. BTW, her name was Chris. ;0)
Click to expand...

Oh, that is funny! It is a small world thanks to the internet, isn't it???


----------



## Sandiego

Yes, I thought it was too funny too. I had to share. ;0)


----------



## glacy1

You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.


Why not find a coordinating solid color and alternate with that? It will look really nice too!


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not find a coordinating solid color and alternate with that? It will look really nice too!
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea!


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not find a coordinating solid color and alternate with that? It will look really nice too!
Click to expand...

Hey, I found some of this color on Ebay! for less than Web.sters.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YARN-Noro-Kureyon-sock-yarn-S149-FREE-SHIPPING-/180971354000?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2a22bbb790

They have two left.


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not find a coordinating solid color and alternate with that? It will look really nice too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I found some of this color on Ebay! for less than Web.sters.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YARN-Noro-Kureyon-sock-yarn-S149-FREE-SHIPPING-/180971354000?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2a22bbb790
> 
> They have two left.
Click to expand...

I really like that color. I think I used it to felt a purse. It should look really good.

I just got my shipment and am itching to start another one! But I must work on my lace design first I guess.


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said we needed two skeins of this for this shawl? I logged into this Web.sters website, and bought two skeins of one color (NORO KUREYON SOCK 102 PINK BLUE YELLOW)and would have bought two of this color, but only had one in stock (NORO KUREYON SOCK 149 BLACK TAN BROWN)so I bought the one that they had. Perhaps I will find another of these skeins or will make something out of just one skein.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not find a coordinating solid color and alternate with that? It will look really nice too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I found some of this color on Ebay! for less than Web.sters.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YARN-Noro-Kureyon-sock-yarn-S149-FREE-SHIPPING-/180971354000?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2a22bbb790
> 
> They have two left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like that color. I think I used it to felt a purse. It should look really good.
> 
> I just got my shipment and am itching to start another one! But I must work on my lace design first I guess.
Click to expand...

So did you get those two last ones? I just love the color!


----------



## mthrift

You guys are wonderful on this site! Finding yarn for each other as needed! Amazing!


----------



## JAAZ

Has anyone started knitting with the Noro Kureyon yet? Maybe it's my color choice, but it seems pretty scratchy. I checked the Ravelry comment board and they were divided between my experience and liking it very much. Several DID say it will soften with washing, so I can hardly wait to be finished with the knitting of it!


----------



## Sandiego

JAAZ said:


> Has anyone started knitting with the Noro Kureyon yet? Maybe it's my color choice, but it seems pretty scratchy. I checked the Ravelry comment board and they were divided between my experience and liking it very much. Several DID say it will soften with washing, so I can hardly wait to be finished with the knitting of it!


JAAZ, I have knit with the Noro Garden Silk yarn. It is similar in texture to the Noro Kureyon yarn. I think it will be fine, as you will be wearing something underneath it. I can't tell you if it is still scratchy after it has been washed. I soaked it in Eucalan and blocked it. I don't recall if it was any softer. I have made a Wingspan out of the Noro Garden Silk yarn. I just received more Noro Kureyon in the mail. I will be knitting this shawl soon. I don't know if I was any help, but that is my thoughts! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

JAAZ said:


> Has anyone started knitting with the Noro Kureyon yet? Maybe it's my color choice, but it seems pretty scratchy. I checked the Ravelry comment board and they were divided between my experience and liking it very much. Several DID say it will soften with washing, so I can hardly wait to be finished with the knitting of it!


I have been wearing mine all day around my neck with a light shirt with an open neck and it felt fine and not scratchy. But I am used to wearing wool around my neck all the time. It is not the softest wool out there, but it does get softer with blocking and soaking. I use Eucalan all the time for my blocking. Lavender smells nice!

The thing I like about it is that because of the texture, it stays wrapped on itself sort of and stays put easier than a lot of yarns, if that makes sense.


----------



## dragondrummer

Jaaz, I just started a hat with Noro Kureyon and I find it a bit scratchy as well. Fellow knitters in one of my knitting groups assure me it will soften with washing.


----------



## JAAZ

dragondrummer said:


> Jaaz, I just started a hat with Noro Kureyon and I find it a bit scratchy as well. Fellow knitters in one of my knitting groups assure me it will soften with washing.


Good news - thanks!


----------



## JAAZ

stevieland said:


> I use Eucalan all the time for my blocking. Lavender smells nice!
> 
> The thing I like about it is that because of the texture, it stays wrapped on itself sort of and stays put easier than a lot of yarns, if that makes sense.


I use the Eucalan, too, so it should be fine, thanks. It DOES stay put more easily - as someone on Ravelry said, "You don't have to worry about dropping a stitch - it doesn't go anywhere".


----------



## mthrift

They seem to have different Eucalan washes. Some say "stay in conditioner for wool." and some do not. Is this an advantage or is the regular wash sufficient. I have not used it before to block. Which to pick? Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

mthrift said:


> They seem to have different Eucalan washes. Some say "stay in conditioner for wool." and some do not. Is this an advantage or is the regular wash sufficient. I have not used it before to block. Which to pick? Thanks.


I'll look at mine at home when I get there after working today and get back to you. I didn't realize there were different ones... I wonder if it is the packaging or if they are actually different products????


----------



## mthrift

Here is the link that I found it on. Target has it, but only on-line.

http://www.best-deal.com/search/landing/query/eucalan/s/google/koid/7868419430/gkaid/84951968/adid/2300901848/gkyid/130028060/?query=eucalan&gclid=CK3umdbEkrMCFao7MgodgyoAaw


----------



## MaryE-B

Thanks for the great pattern!


----------



## Bydie

Thank you very much! I love the colors and it looks like a good "first try" pattern.


----------



## momanna

Started mine already. Couldn't wait for other projects to be done. Easy to follow directions. Will post pic when complete.


----------



## LaLaWa

Thank you for posting this. I'm nearly in frantic holiday mode and this is perfect.


----------



## janwalla

Here is another lovely garter stich shawl free from All free knitting.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/little-house-on-the-prairie-shawl/ml/1


----------



## cathy-jo

Thankyou so much it is lovely,can't wait to start.Just have to finish off a doll.


----------



## stevieland

cathy-jo said:


> Thankyou so much it is lovely,can't wait to start.Just have to finish off a doll.


Hi! You are most welcome, but how in the world did you come across this 4+ year old topic? It must have been buried way way down in the pages! Good luck knitting it, hope you enjoy!


----------



## cathy-jo

Hi I found it on the User-Submitted How-tos patterns. I am new to knitting paradise so I am reading everything.Thank once again.


----------



## gawatoc

Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

stevieland said:


> Hi! You are most welcome, but *how in the world did you come across this 4+ year old topic?* It must have been buried way way down in the pages! Good luck knitting it, hope you enjoy!


Insomnia and no new topics on Main sent me to looking at other sections to which I am not subscribed. User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials section only has a relatively few topics. This one is on the second page of 40-odd.

I was wondering if you have it listed as a pattern on Ravelry, just so I can link my eventual iteration to it.

Thank you for it. I can do lace, but seem to prefer more durable/workaday shawls.

P.S. I found the link to the inspiration: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-kerchief
I like yours better. :sm17:


----------



## stevieland

Jessica-Jean said:


> Insomnia and no new topics on Main sent me to looking at other sections to which I am not subscribed. User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials section only has a relatively few topics. This one is on the second page of 40-odd.
> 
> I was wondering if you have it listed as a pattern on Ravelry, just so I can link my eventual iteration to it.
> 
> Thank you for it. I can do lace, but seem to prefer more durable/workaday shawls.
> 
> P.S. I found the link to the inspiration: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-kerchief
> I like yours better. :sm17:


That makes sense now! That section really doesn't have many topics in it relatively speaking. I often am lurking around online at 3 or 4 am, and I discover all sorts of things too!

I didn't put this as an official design of mine on my Ravelry patterns page since I can't in good faith take credit for it. I felt I needed to even get permission to write up the mod. But I have to thank you, because you got me thinking maybe I need to design one similar which has the colors changing and maybe some contrasting non-fussy lace sections in between. I had forgotten about the self-striping yarns alternating with each other, even though I wrote this up! Maybe one with some non-fussy lace in a coordinating color in between the stripes. Hmmmmm.... something to think about. (Imitation is the sincerely form of flattery, right? As long as it's not too close!)


----------



## arkynana

This is wonderful - Thank you for sharing your time and talents. Your designs are great and your patterns are well written - I own more than I've made yet, however, I look forward to knitting them up :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jworthington87

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KarenLeigh

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid.. u can do this in just ONE color right??? for the unadventurous type??  and is there a favorite vid for M1R and M1L that anyone wants to share with ? Thank u


I'm so glad you asked this question! I was hoping to be able to attempt this with a single, large skein of variegated from my stash.


----------



## Bloomers

Thank you so much!! I have been looking for a very basic shawl pattern like this!!


----------



## Cdambro

Thank you very much!


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Lindaknitssocks

stevieland said:


> That makes sense now! That section really doesn't have many topics in it relatively speaking. I often am lurking around online at 3 or 4 am, and I discover all sorts of things too!
> 
> I didn't put this as an official design of mine on my Ravelry patterns page since I can't in good faith take credit for it. I felt I needed to even get permission to write up the mod. But I have to thank you, because you got me thinking maybe I need to design one similar which has the colors changing and maybe some contrasting non-fussy lace sections in between. I had forgotten about the self-striping yarns alternating with each other, even though I wrote this up! Maybe one with some non-fussy lace in a coordinating color in between the stripes. Hmmmmm.... something to think about. (Imitation is the sincerely form of flattery, right? As long as it's not too close!)


Could this shawl be made with shorter, wider ends? If so, how?


----------



## comebackknitter

Great idea. We are in the process of downsizing and there is a lot going on; however, I need something to calm myself. 


martyr said:


> thanks this will be perfect for practicing my continental stitch, LOL! Your pictured shawl is very pretty - love those sock yarn colors!


----------



## janetj54

I just downloaded this pattern and will start it just as soon as I finish my second Anisah my first one is being blocked and I have started my second one.i have some special dyed sock yarn. It was dyed for the eclipse so now I know what I am going to use it for this shawl. Thanks for such wonderful patterns.


----------



## DJ730

That is one big beautiful shawl do you have the link to the pattern that you can share. Also those colors are stunning.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

DJ730 said:


> That is one big beautiful shawl do you have the link to the pattern that you can share. Also those colors are stunning.


Since you didn't use Quote Reply, I'll just guess that you are referring to the original post, not another somewhere in the other nine pages. There is a download link at the bottom of that first post, and that's where you can get the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## stevieland

DJ730 said:


> That is one big beautiful shawl do you have the link to the pattern that you can share. Also those colors are stunning.


Glad you like it! After the text on the first, click on the blue text where it says "Download" and you'll get a PDF of the pattern recipe.


----------



## knitknotes

Can anyone suggest the Noro colourway(s) Dee used for the original shawl on page 1? Having read all 10 pages, I'm not sure whether she used 2 different ones, or 2 of the same.

I can't wear blue, so I'd not do exactly the same. But I'd love to see the colourway samples to give me an idea how to combine my choices. The colour Dee chose is incredible - vivid but tasteful, as others have said.

I also searched the Pictures section for her original shawl, but couldn't find it.


----------



## stevieland

knitknotes said:


> Can anyone suggest the Noro colourway(s) Dee used for the original shawl on page 1? Having read all 10 pages, I'm not sure whether she used 2 different ones, or 2 of the same.
> 
> I can't wear blue, so I'd not do exactly the same. But I'd love to see the colourway samples to give me an idea how to combine my choices. The colour Dee chose is incredible - vivid but tasteful, as others have said.
> 
> I also searched the Pictures section for her original shawl, but couldn't find it.


Hi, Dee here. I knitted that shawl so long ago, most of the details are rather fuzzy unfortunately. I usually put all my projects on Ravelry, but for some odd reason I never posted pictures of that particular shawl, so the colorway was never noted anywhere. The Noro Sock yarn I used was apparently discontinued by the time I wrote up the recipe. You could substitute Noro Silk Garden sock, which I actually like better because it has some silk in it and is softer than the yarn I used.

Here is a link to the Silk Garden Sock yarn on Webs: https://www.yarn.com/products/noro-silk-garden-sock

Here is is at Jimmy Beans: https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Noro/SilkGardenSock.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=53697

Here is a link to all the projects on Ravelry using that yarn: https://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/noro-silk-garden-sock/projects?page=2&view=cards

I seem to recall that I used 2 skeins of the same Noro (unknown) colorway, and just started the color runs in different places. So I probably worked from inside the first skein for 2 rows, and then outside of the 2nd skein for 2 rows. Then whatever happened, happened! I was pleased the way it turned out, it was an adventure.


----------



## knitknotes

Thanks Dee. I really appreciate a response from you. Those blues are wonderful, aren't they? So intense and with so much life.


----------



## stevieland

knitknotes said:


> Thanks Dee. I really appreciate a response from you. Those blues are wonderful, aren't they? So intense and with so much life.


You are welcome! Yes, the colors turned out really good on that one, I was very happy. I still wear that every year. if you do knit this, please send me a picture so I can see what you came up with. Or post it here, whichever is easiest.


----------

